# Frenvch onion soup.



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Years back, a local resturant ran a weekend special on prime rib and onion soup. I never decided which I liked better. More than likely it was the rib since it was all you could eat for $9.95. I have tried to make it for years but never got the taste of theirs. But, then I wasn't using the stuff they were. After a piece in todays paper on the soup, I found out why. Recipe was from Julia Childs collection. It's not a quick recipe and for a small amount maybe not worth the trouble. If anybody cares to post their recipe, I'd like to see how it compares and try it.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

And still can't spell.


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

Last time I made French Onion Soup I spent two hours cooking the onions down. But damn it was gooood


----------

